# I'm Spoiled



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So I have got to be the most spoiled wife in San Diego...we went to the bird store today, just to look around, I had no intention of buying any birds at all. I just like to go and look and play with the bigger birds and then go home and enjoy my small ones. The hubby wanted to look at some of the untame cockatiels, which I was a little weary about because the last one we took out of there bit really hard. But there was a pied in there who had been there for a while, at least two months. The hubby asked to hold her, she was quiet and sitting there by the side of the cage and would let me touch her between the bars even though she was in the untame cage. We got her out and she was scared but she didn't bite hard. I mean, she nibbled on my fingers, sure but she never once bit to make me bleed. Reminded me of Nips when we first got her (hence her name.) I walked around the store with her, and since she was in the untame cage she was only $40. But I put her back because even though I had fallen in love with her I have Screech who I have to work with. Well, the hubby thought that I looked really sad on the ride home (I was seriously thinking about going back and getting her tomorrow) so he told me he was going to go work on cars and instead went back to the store and got her for me. Came home and set her down in front of me. I'm completely spoiled!!! She hasn't said so much as a peep unless she goes to step up and surprisingly she does step up! I'm leaning towards girl even though the guy at the shop told me about three weeks ago he thought she was a boy because her cheeks were so orange (but we all know that girls can have super orange cheeks!!!) So here are some pictures of her, let me know if you guys think she's a girl or a boy. I don't care either way, I think she's adorable and cute!!!

On a different note, I don't think I'll be keeping Screech. At least not for the long term. We got him and Cupcake from the same breeder, the wife didn't know anything about the birds so I can't be sure whether these two are related or not and I can't take the chance that they are and they breed. Cupcake is the only bird he's nice to, he chases everyone else away. I mean Fuzzy is pretty bossy but Screech is worse. I'm working with him still and I won't sell him until he's tame because I wouldn't want someone to sell me an untame bird they've had for months. I'm going to put in the effort because he is a cutie, but I don't want any mutated baby issues. Just thought I would throw that in there...now for pictures!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Oops forgot the pictures...blonde moment!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cute, congrats!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

awww so cute


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Gee you are spoiled!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, what a cutie! As for your husband, aww, that was such a sweet surprise.  I love stories like that


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww your tiel is gorgeous , what a lovely surprise your husband gave you


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well now I'm not sure if it is a she...SHE started talking last night, brought a brand new whistle into the house which how we knew it was her. Although she did hiss at me this morning so could still go either way. Oh yea, I'm naming her Scotch...hubby called her Hopscotch in the store, so that's her name but I'm calling her Scotch for short. She steps up really well, but makes a really funny sqwuak every time she does.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

(Sorry i honestly dont know what is up with me honestly)


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

So So SO Beautiful !


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thank you!!! I love her...I wanted to ask, by looking at the pictures do you think she's a pearl pied or just a pied? Hubby says pearl pied I say pied lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts/photogallery/light pied cock.JPG says light pearl pied if that helps but dont mind me i aint got a clue


----------



## jojo09 (Oct 9, 2010)

gary used to squak at me every time he'd step up. now it really depends on what kind of a mood he's in


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

I think she is Super cute!! Makes me want another one!! Your hubby is so spoiling you BUT LOVE IT UP!! Wish mine did that lol. About the hissing, only girls do that?? My teil does that alot, does that make it a her??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I think she is Super cute!! Makes me want another one!! Your hubby is so spoiling you BUT LOVE IT UP!! Wish mine did that lol. About the hissing, only girls do that?? My teil does that alot, does that make it a her??


Girls are the ones that mainly hiss...in fact I've never hear any of my boys hiss, they just squawk really loud at me. I'm starting to think Scotch is a boy, he sings really well, no hissing, and he fights with Fuzzy (Fuzzy thinks he's the alpha male and is the boss). Either way I'm happy with him, he's a little cutie!!! And I got my hubby convinced on more tiels by making him realize they are way cheaper than his car parts...once he figured that out it was easy. Now he says he doesn't care how many I have as long as I can afford them!


----------

